# Why are shimano road brake pads marked L and R



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

To me, these pads look like they are symetrical top to bottom, so does it really matter which shoe you put the pads in? In other words, does a left pad have to go in the left shoe?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

They have a subtle curve to they have both a left and right and a front and back.


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

When you say front and back, do you mean front brakes (on front wheel) and back brakes (on back wheel)? If yes, I've never noticed this when I've bought the pads before. I only see L and R on them. Where does it say front and back?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

dougmint said:


> To me, these pads look like they are symetrical top to bottom, so does it really matter which shoe you put the pads in? In other words, does a left pad have to go in the left shoe?


The pad holders have a front and back. If you reverse them braking will pull the pads out of the holders.

Also, the slots in the pad are directional for cooling and venting water. Put them backwards and they won't work as well and probably squeal.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> The pad holders have a front and back. If you reverse them braking will pull the pads out of the holders.
> 
> Also, the slots in the pad are directional for cooling and venting water. Put them backwards and they won't work as well and probably squeal.


No the shoes are not marked front/back nor are they marked left and right, only the pads are marked. It shouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that you just reverse the shoes between front and back and then all four "point" the same direction. Pads are marked because they have a slight taper as well as a curve.

What slots are you referring to? Some pads only have slots perpendicular to the braking surface and some pads have no slots at all. The slots are probably about as useful as tread is on a 22mm wide tire. I think you just are making shite up!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the pads are marked L and R because
1) they have a slight curve, and...
2) there are slots in the back for the small bolt that holds them in the pad holders. that slot (and the shape of the pad) defines 'front' and 'back'...
the pad holder is 'closed' at the front, and the security bolt is at the back. pretty basic, really.
all you have to do is look at the holders, and look at the pads. if you still don't get it, you shouldn't be playing w/ tools.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

WheresWaldo said:


> No the shoes are not marked front/back nor are they marked left and right, only the pads are marked. It shouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that you just reverse the shoes between front and back and then all four "point" the same direction. Pads are marked because they have a slight taper as well as a curve.
> 
> What slots are you referring to? Some pads only have slots perpendicular to the braking surface and some pads have no slots at all. The slots are probably about as useful as tread is on a 22mm wide tire. I think you just are making shite up!


Go ahead and try it, smartypants. CX and I know what we're talking about, and have done the work.

You don't and obviously haven't.


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

if you put them in backwards you will speed up when you grab the brakes....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> the pads are marked L and R because
> 1) they have a slight curve, and...
> 2) there are slots in the back for the small bolt that holds them in the pad holders. that slot (and the shape of the pad) defines 'front' and 'back'...
> the pad holder is 'closed' at the front, and the security bolt is at the back. pretty basic, really.
> all you have to do is look at the holders, and look at the pads. if you still don't get it, you shouldn't be playing w/ tools.


^^^ This.


----------



## nimetonmaili (Apr 16, 2017)

cxwrench said:


> pretty basic, really.





cxwrench said:


> if you still don't get it, you shouldn't be playing w/ tools.


I still don't get it, but am playing w/ tools.

You shouldn't let your rage consume you.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

nimetonmaili said:


> I still don't get it, but am playing w/ tools.
> 
> You shouldn't let your rage consume you.


Are you a SJW as well? This thread is 6 years old and you posted just so you could say this?


----------



## nimetonmaili (Apr 16, 2017)

I actually enjoyed bleeding my disc brakes, even though it was my first time and made lots of mistakes.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

nimetonmaili said:


> I actually enjoyed bleeding my disc brakes, even though it was my first time and made lots of mistakes.


Do you have an organ donor card?


----------

